# Detached Garage, Raising Ceiling Rafters?[pics]



## alecmcmahon (Apr 30, 2010)

I've read it can be done, but never really branched on to how exactly.

I have a 20x24 foot 2 car detached garage along with the house i just bought.

In the process of gutting out the garage and re-doing it, My hobby is offroading, and with my lifted jeep, it just barely makes it through the garage door.

I'd like to lift the ceiling rafters as high as possible to make room maybe for a lift ( max jax looks great ) 

There are only THREE ( 3 ) ceiling rafters in the garage currently, looks like it was just used for storage, the ends have just have a nail in each side into the top beam of the wall on each side.

If possible, how would i go about raising these to the safe max. height? 

Also, i dont mind relocating two of them like 12" off each end, if i do this, will it pretty much still be the same, and then perhaps do 2 or 3 rafters high up in the ceiling ( whatever max height may be? )

Below are some pictures of what i have.


----------



## forsmant (May 29, 2010)

How high do you need? I wouldn't raise those CJ's any more than a foot off the wall plates. I would also add more. Those cj's are holding the walls from spreading apart. Plus it looks like they formed a truss system which you would want to copy.


----------



## alecmcmahon (Apr 30, 2010)

Would i be able to relocate the end 2 to about a foot or 2 off the front and rear wall? they'd still be connected to the solid wall plates, but just on end so they are out of the way so i have max ceiling height in the middle for a lift.

as for the center rafters. I'd like to go as high up as i possibly can , if not completely eliminate ( if possible )


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

Please search this site for this question. There have been lots of recent threads on this topic and they will be able to educate you. Probably, you can't do what you want to, at least, not without talking to a structural engineer.


----------



## forsmant (May 29, 2010)

You could put a double lvl directly under the ridge and support it on either end to the ground properly and eliminate all ceiling joists. It looks like the garage is pretty old. We would not frame a garage like that nowadays.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

You can't eliminate them without risking roof collapse


----------



## forsmant (May 29, 2010)

He can by adding a beam under the ridge and support it on either side all the way to footing.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Yes it can be done
I was replying to the OP, who wanted to eliminate them without any mention of a beam
For a 22'+ span they engineered (3) 16" LVLs for a cathedral ceiling for me
Each one weighs about 200 lbs
I opted for rafter ties


----------



## forsmant (May 29, 2010)

I agree that LVLs are heavy. I bet he could eliminate those 2x4 runnung perpendicular and not cause any major sagging. Certainly nothing would fall down without those. But i would not remove any rafter ties. I would add them on all areas but where he wants the lift. It should be fine. Certainly not code but not gonna fall over either.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

alecmcmahon said:


> There are only THREE ( 3 ) ceiling rafters in the garage currently, looks like it was just used for storage, the ends have just have a nail in each side into the top beam of the wall on each side.
> 
> Also, i dont mind relocating two of them like 12" off each end, if i do this, will it pretty much still be the same, and then perhaps do 2 or 3 rafters high up in the ceiling ( whatever max height may be? )


With only 3 of these you can't relocate (2) to within 12" of the outer walls
That would be virtually the same as eliminating them

Where are you located ? Snow load ?
Looks like a very low pitch to the roof

At best staying within code you might be able to raise them ~12"
Are the roof rafters 2x8's ?
Are the rafters across the 24' width ?
2 car garage or one car ?
With LVLs you would need a support beam at each end in the middle
One car garage that would be more of a problem


----------



## alecmcmahon (Apr 30, 2010)

Scuba_Dave said:


> With only 3 of these you can't relocate (2) to within 12" of the outer walls
> That would be virtually the same as eliminating them
> 
> Where are you located ? Snow load ?
> ...



Im located in Central NJ, snow fall varies from season to season, could be a few inches , could be 3 feet or so.

The garage is a larger 2 car.
pic:










The pitch is pretty low.

Im really just trying to optimize ceiling height in the center, so i can maybe place a lift one day and be able to jack a car to a decent height.

If i relocated the rafters, how far off each end ( front and rear ) would i have to be for it to actually take affect?


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

By code I think you need a rafter tie every 4'

20' deep garage...front wall....4'....8'.....12'......back wall
That's why you have 3
I actually have one on every rafter


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

I hate to say it, but I don't ever see you making much use out of a lift in a garage like that, cj's or not. 

If a lift is a big priority, I'd make a long term plan to replace the rafters, & entire roof, with scissors trusses in the future.

It may seem extreme, but so maybe buying & installing a $2000 lift that only lifts a car 3' off the floor.


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

You could consider raising the whole building and pour a concrete knee wall for it to sit on!

Of course this would require that the door would be re-installed.


----------

